# tree eagle and mosaic table



## kathy k (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I just had the treeincarnator from Pewaukee, Wi, to do this eagle in my white oak tree. Looks great so far. Also, my mosaic table is coming along just fine. Enjoy the photos and thanks for the info. Kathy


----------

